# Mini Carpet Propagation



## acer (May 18, 2010)

so I decided to attempt cutting an anemone so I can start trading to get some different kinds.

to start.... I used this video to cause reading descriptions and actually seeing it done is totally different...






anyways pictures... I didn't really take that many cause my hands were kind of busy. annnnd I took them with my phone, hence the blurriness...  also... ignore my dirty SB... I need to change it.... or get more and try and hide how bad it looks....

before... I was planning on just cutting that orangey green one, so I only took a pic of that one. and yes that's a toothbrush, I was cleaning the lip of the AC Fuge before.









right after the iodine dip









after I was done with the first one... I was just standing there and just went and decided to cut the red one I got. 









1 hour after...









2 hours after...









it was pretty easy surprisingly, I thought when I cut that there'd be some kind of muscle flinch in the nem, but it went pretty smoothly. the hardest part was getting them out of the tank lol.

I'll post pics tomorrow for 24 hours after, then update with weekly ones. It's supposed to take up to 5 weeks until you can feed normally, but you can feed small amounts once the mouth has healed.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will be curious to see your results. I've never "fragged" an anemone myself, but have heard it is fairly straightforward.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

This will be interesting to see. I don't know if I would ever have the guts to frag a anemone.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Will be curious to see your results. I've never "fragged" an anemone myself, but have heard it is fairly straightforward.


hoping it turns out well... the green/orange one was lopsided (mouth wasn't center, which was part of why I wanted to cut it first... probably should have cut it in 4... but seeing as how it was my first time cutting them, I thought I'd keep it simple.



caker_chris said:


> This will be interesting to see. I don't know if I would ever have the guts to frag a anemone.


it only works on btas and mini carpets, that I've seen... which is why some btas can survive getting cut up by powerheads better than ltas and other types of nems.

but yeah, when I cut I was like... omg what have I done??!!!?!? once I threw it in the iodine dip and I saw the 2 halves start to form a circle, I was better cause I new it was going to work.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

good luck. I know I would be interested in them.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

24 hours after.... again with the phone. 










they're opening up... not sure of it's good out not... they seem less stressed.

they aren't as coloured as they are when at the bottom of the tank, but I think that's cause they aren't in direct light, I've found that in direct light they seem to have more vibrant colouring.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good, they all look healthy!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

thanks  

bottom left hasn't gone full circle like the other 3 have, so I was a bit worried about that one... but it could just be from me not cutting straight and not giving each half the same amount of foot.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They haven't turned to goo, so I think you are ok =)


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

haha, thanks, I guess that's one way of looking at it. 

the thought of them didn't even cross my mind actually... not that it has, I'm really scared about waking up and seeing my tank all cloudy and raunchy looking.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey acer, don't give up on them, from what I've read, it takes about 2 to 3 months for them to heal completely and look whole again. So just be patient.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hey acer, don't give up on them, from what I've read, it takes about 2 to 3 months for them to heal completely and look whole again. So just be patient.


I won't, most of this hobby is waiting, lol.

I'm probably going to cut the purple one (possibly into 4 cause it is quite large) in my contest tank soon and have that one to trade when it's ready.

the 2 I already cut, I'm gonna wait until I've cut them another time to begin trading those.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can put them in a higher flow area I fund it helps them recover - whenever I frag rics, I try to give them a decent amount of flow after. Also after they've healed you can feed them for speedier growth!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay from what I have been reading is this:

Use one of those stationary baskets clipped to the edge of your tank. lets them breathe. 

Cut in two. Seems mortality is higher with a 4.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

These look great Acer. ready when you and they are.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> Okay from what I have been reading is this:
> 
> Use one of those stationary baskets clipped to the edge of your tank. lets them breathe.
> 
> Cut in two. Seems mortality is higher with a 4.


yeah... I think it depends on how big the nem is when you cut them... larger ones are supposed to do well when cut in 4, but not many have patience to wait until it grows that large.



Will Hayward said:


> These look great Acer. ready when you and they are.


haha, k, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How about try three? One half and two smaller quarters so that you don't throw all your eggs into one basket.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yeah, I could probably do that too. would be a fun experiment.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

couple days late... but I took the pic a week from when they were cut.

the green ones have fully formed mouths again... I fed them some frozen mysis... hence the white stuff on them

reds... I can't tell if there mouths have healed yet. their moth isn't has coloured as the greens. 

sorry for the bad pic again.... I need to remember to not leave my camera at school.


----------

